# Solved: Windows 10 build 9841 will not update



## Funkyecat (Jan 3, 2008)

Windows 10 build 9841 (under Vmware) will not update. I keep getting the message to update as 9841 is outdated and I am set and check to automatically update.


----------



## renegade600 (Jun 22, 2006)

vmware within what os?


----------



## Funkyecat (Jan 3, 2008)

Downloaded new start preview 9926 and we will see what happens. 9841 expired.


----------



## renegade600 (Jun 22, 2006)

the newest built is 10061 so it would be best to get it.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The newest build is now *10074*

I did a clean install of it a few days ago.

-------------------------------------------------------


----------

